# Know before you go



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

AAIRE's project zero initiative has put out a great video on traveling in the backcountry.

Get the Gear
Get the Training
Get the Forecast
Get the Picture
Get out of harm's way.

Pretty solid message and the video is excellent.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

So now I need avy gear for my extreme snow angel escapades? The industry is partially responsible. In the videos, all you see is some sick line in waist deep. A lot of videos don't show the time and work to ride said line safely. Cool video.......


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome. :hairy:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> So now I need avy gear for my extreme snow angel escapades? The industry is partially responsible. In the videos, all you see is some sick line in waist deep. A lot of videos don't show the time and work to ride said line safely. Cool video.......


Yep. If you are not snow angeling with your beacon, shovel, and probe, you are putting yourself at risk....


----------

